# Sadzīves tehnika >  Nedienas ar putekļusūcēju

## azarbaidzz

Bija sācis gaudot un nesūkt Bosch ergomaxx putekļusūcējs. 
Izjaucu iztīriju, bet stellējot kopā aizķēru PCB un noplīsa šis elements, varbūt kāds varētu palīdzēt un pateikt - kas tas ir un kur tādu jaunu dabūt  :: 

Jau iepriekš paldies

----------


## Isegrim

Izskatās pēc kondensatora. Paņem šrotā kādu donora plati un izlodē līdzīgu pēc nomināla.

----------


## Powerons

Pieliec klāt pie nolauztās detaļas, varbūt nominālu varēs salasīt.

----------


## abergs

Ļoti atgādina 8 MHz rezonatoru, līdzīgi:
http://lv.farnell.com/murata/csalf8m...mhz/dp/1161699

----------


## next

Pasham nav kauns par to bildi?
Nofotografee normaali un tad postee.
Un veel labaak plati, taa lai visus uzrakstus un detalju markjeejumu redz.
Tad zinoshi ljaudis pateiks kas tas ir un ko tur vietaa likt.

----------


## azarbaidzz

ir kauns, tapēc te ir jaunas, un paldies par atsaucību līdz šim

----------


## ezis666

8.000MHz rezonators

----------


## M_J

Nu jā, rezonators. Šajā sakarībā jautājums - ar ko atšķiras šādi epoksŪdos ielipināti rezonatori, no kvarca rezonatoriem metāla korpusā? Man dzīvē ir bijis viens gadījums, kad, ieslēdzot ierīci kādos 30% gadījumu neaiziet takts ģenerators. Nomainot šāda tipa rezonatoru pret ierasto, metāla korpusā, problēma pazuda.

----------


## zzz

Blekja korpusos parasti shtancee kvarca rezonatorus, plastmasas pljeckaas - prastaakus, leetaakus un nepreciizaakus pjezokeramiskos.


Niansees par sho straadaashanu gjeneratoru sheemaas kaut kaa nav bijusi nepiecieshamiiba iedziljinaaties, bet gan jau ka netaa un datasheetos to var sarakt.

ETA. Pie vienas un taas pashas frekvences keramiskajam rezonatoram buus lielaaka paraleelaa kapacitaate un zemaaks labums, liidz ar to zemaaka impedance kaa kvarcam. Adin fig normaalos apstaakljos normaalam parastajam takts oscilatoram buutu bez lielas panikas jaastraadaa gan ar vienu gan otru.

----------


## azarbaidzz

paldies par atbildēm, tieši gribēju jautāt, jo pie resonātoriem pamatā met ārā kvarciniekus.

Ta sanāk, pēc idejas kvarciniekam ar būtu jāstrādā?

----------


## M_J

Tās dažas reizes, kad esmu nomainījis plastmasas pļeckas pret kvarca rezonatoriem, viss ir strādājis.

----------


## zzz

Skaldot matus, ja kvarca rezonatoru taapat vien kaads pagadaas pa taisno iebaazh keramiskaa rezonatora parametriem reekjinaataa sheemaa , tad var gadiities ka vinsh buus overdraivots un hmmm, nenodroshinaas kvarca rezonatoram paredzeeto precizitaati un stabilitaati.  Tachu ja tur ieprieksh ir bijis nepreciizs keramiskais rezonators, tad tas aciimredzot nafik nav svariigi.

Cita matu skaldiishana - keramiskaa rezonatora zemaakaa labuma deelj, gjenerators ar vinju aatraak iziet uz stabilu darba rezhiimu, ar kvarcu tas var ievilkties. Jeedziigi uzprojekteetaas ieriicees buutu jaabuut  pasaakumiem, kas nodroshina normaalu ieriices startu abos gadiijumos.

Taa kaa - prieksh praktiskaas dziives aciimredzot  do lampochki. Plastmasas pleckas vietaa blekjiti likt var.

----------


## next

Es piedziivojumus nemekleetu, liktu vietaa taadu pashu kaa bijis.
Jo papiemeeram Microchipa rekomendaacijaas kvarca un pjezokristaala  pielietojumaa ir sheemtehniskas atskjiriibas.

----------


## azarbaidzz

Veikalaa pateica, ka tas esot kvarca, nekas ka keramiskajaa pljekaa, jo keramiskajam ir 3 kajinjas, a shim konkretajam 2.

Vel jautaajums, vai polaritaatri rezonatoram ir kaada noziime, tapeec ka ielodeet var dazaadi  ::

----------


## JDat

Klausi vairāk veikalniekus! Sevišķi tos, kuri Ampērus dēvē par ampērĒm.

Veikala pārdevējiem var uzdot jautājumus tikai ja gribās kādu hohmu norauties. Elektronika nav elkors, kur tev tirliņi kaut ko pastāstīs, pakonsultēs un/vai ieteiks.

Elektronikā ir vienkārši: Saprotam ko mums vajag, atrodam, aizejam uz veikalu, pārdevējam-"konsultantam" nosaucas preces kodu. Ja preces nav pieejama, tad nosaucam alternatīvu kodu, kuru laicīgi samaeklējām. Neuzdodam nekādus stulbus jautājumus, jo saņemsim cēl stulbākas atbildes.


Kvarcu var lodēt iekšā kā gribi. Kvarca virzienam nav nozīme.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ļoti žēl, ka JDat par lielas daļas pārdevēju [ne]kompetenci ir taisnība. Kurā veikalā Tu prasīji?
Keramisjaiem tiešām reizēm ir trīs izvadi, jo tajos mēdz iebūvēt jau kondensatorus, lai ekonomētu detaļas.

----------


## Texx

> Es piedziivojumus nemekleetu, liktu vietaa taadu pashu kaa bijis.
> Jo papiemeeram Microchipa rekomendaacijaas kvarca un pjezokristaala  pielietojumaa ir sheemtehniskas atskjiriibas.


 +1 next
Nav nekādas vajadzības šo rezonatoru aizvietot ar kvarcu. Liela iespēja, ka darbosies, bet būs tikai lieka naudas tērēšana. Bet principā ir redzēti visādi gadījumi, kad nevar grūzt iekšā jebkādu kvarcu (rezonatoru) jebkur, atšķiras pieļaujamās kvarca kapacitātes un to neievērojot oscilators nestartējas.

----------


## azarbaidzz

argus bija pa ceļam :/

Texx kādā ziņā lieka naudas tērēšana?

----------


## Texx

Rezonators parasti maksā lētāk nekā kvarcs metāla korpusā.

----------


## australia

Offtopic, bet ko tas rezonators tur dara? Plates apakšā ir mikrene, kurai vajag šādu rezonatora kluci? 
Ierasts, ka vislētākajā atmelī ir iebūvēts 1MHz ar kuru putekļu iekārtai ir ar atliektiem galiem

----------


## azarbaidzz

Ielodēju to pašu kvarcinieku. Viss strādā, paldies par uzmanību  ::

----------

